# OCSC v Phoenix Rising Saturday May 4 7pm



## OrangeCountyDad (May 2, 2019)

Dirt Farmers from phoenix are back in town saturday with a rematch from the conference final last season.  supposedly they're busing fans in again.  OC is struggling a little this season but the faithful are expecting them to turn a corner soon.

some kind of tacos and beer thing happening too in honor of Cinco De May.


----------

